# Buy one get one ticket outlet at Branson



## branson is 10 (Oct 31, 2005)

I've forgotten the name of the place that has BOGO show tickets at   one of the  malls.  {No timeshare involved.}  I usually  get our tickets from the Big River or Missouri Bargains .com.  I remember someone posting about this other place, but darn, I forgot what it was.  Thanks.  Tuggers always come through.  We will be there for the Vetrans  celebration for the first time.  Can hardly wait for Saturday.  Branson here we come.


----------



## JLB (Oct 31, 2005)

Is it Two-for-One, up in Branson Meadows?


http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/schedule.html


----------



## branson is 10 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's it.  Thanks.


----------



## JLB (Nov 1, 2005)

Mike and Cheryl said they used them and they really knew their stuff.  You have to pick them us in person and what they have changes.

_General disclaimer:_  If I get someone's name(s) wrong occasionally, I apologize in advance.  That's not one of my forte's, or even a fortissimo.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Nov 1, 2005)

*Did Somebody*

forte???


----------

